
SARS-CoV-2: Estimate of the development of the epidemic reproduction number [pdf] - doener
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.04.20053637v1.full.pdf
======
doener
Corresponding press release: [https://www.helmholtz-hzi.de/en/news-
events/news/view/articl...](https://www.helmholtz-hzi.de/en/news-
events/news/view/article/complete/es-ist-zu-frueh-restriktionen-zu-lockern/)

